# Hot and cold Sitz Baths for bloodflow to pelvis



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Just found this on the internet to help bring more bloodflow to pelvis and abdominal regions.

Fill 2 basins with water, one very hot and the other ice cold. Sit in the hot basin up to your hips (abdomen and buttocks to be in the water only) for 3-4 minutes, then move to the cold for 3-4 minutes,repeat twice.

Google it for proper guide lines and exact water temperatures, etc, as apparently it's slightly different for different ailments, before having a Sitz bath.

Sorry if I've posted this on the wrong board.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi 

I've known about this for a long time but never had the opportunity to find a vessel that would suit, a bath is not that practical. In older times (they show photos of people being forced into half shaped tin baths) but I don't know or couldn't find out whether there are modern type available

If I find the link, will let you know

Larkles
x


----------

